# CPU noise



## Vaibhav (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes my CPU starts making a funny noise like the fan is running very fast.It lasts for a few minutes or sometimes a few seconds.
It happens at random occasions and sometimes at startup.
What is the problem?
Specs:
Intel Pentium 4
40 gb hard disk
Samsung CD Rom
256 RAM


----------



## Praetor (Oct 7, 2004)

You sure its the CPU thats making noise? Ive never heard a CPU make noise before


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 8, 2004)

If it's a XPC like a Shuttle it may be normal.. If it's a heatpipe system the fan speed runs off the temp of ur CPU and is adjustable in ur BIOS..

My XPC's fan starts out real fast and then settles down after a few seconds..When the temp gets above 55c it will increase it's rpm's again...

If it's not an XPC then u may have a fan thats going out....replace it....


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

Praetor: If its not the CPU what could it be?
imjacktoo:What is a XPC?I truly don't know much about these hardware stuff so please be more descriptive.


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 9, 2004)

Have u ever seen these real small computers that the front is maybe 8 or 9 inchs square and 12 inches deep....some have handles on them to carry around...


Noises ussually come from something that is mechanical like a fan or vibrations of some sort...First check ur fan on top of ur heatsink thats on top of ur cpu but noise is sometimes decieving, it could be coming from another location...

If ur just talking about on increase in speed and not a screaching sound it prolly is a smart fan or a fan with a heat sensor on it that is increasing or decreasing with the temp inside ur case or cpu...

I use to know of a online store that would let u hear each fan u wanted to buy.. some were pretty loud ..I look around for it....


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 9, 2004)

In very basic terms...

When your computer detects the CPU is getting hotter, it will give more power to the fan, which increases RPM's to cool it back down, which in the end makes the fan louder. It might speed up one minute, and once the temp drops, it will slow down, then speed up once it heats up again, and slow back down. That's my guess anyways...


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

If the increse in RPM due to over-heating is the cause of the 'noise' then why does it occur even at times when the PC is idle?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 9, 2004)

Vaibhav said:
			
		

> If the increse in RPM due to over-heating is the cause of the 'noise' then why does it occur even at times when the PC is idle?



You don't have to be doing anything for the CPU to be working harder. It could be auto-updating from windows, maybe receiving information from a program you have hooked u pto the web...theres a number of programs that will work your computer while it's just sitting there. Also your idel temp might be 40, and your computer is going 40-41,40-41 at idle due to room temp or any varying temp changes. So its speeding up and slowing down while its just sitting there. To fix that, try raising the actual temp set to give power to the fan to maybe 45C...so it wont fluctuate as much.


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

The place where I live is very hot(located in central India).The noise comes sometimes comes even at startup and even when not connected to the net.
How do I change the avg temp setting?


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 9, 2004)

Found that store...check out these fan sounds and is this the sound ur talking about...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/tecar.html


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

I dont know the name of my fan


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 9, 2004)

Vaibhav said:
			
		

> The place where I live is very hot(located in central India).The noise comes sometimes comes even at startup and even when not connected to the net.
> How do I change the avg temp setting?



You will need to go into the BIOS i believe. Try looking for your motherboard online and see if they can tell you exactly.


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 9, 2004)

Doesn't matter, u can just check out what these fans normally sound like to see if thats the noise ur hearing.....or somewhat close so u know its normal..


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

Will CPU Z tell me the name of my fan.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 9, 2004)

Vaibhav said:
			
		

> Will CPU Z tell me the name of my fan.



no. your fan doesnt have a sticker on it with a brand name? most do...


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

I think the noise is similar to Delta 80x38mm (SHE)(2 on the list).


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

I not comfortable with the idea of taking apart the CPU on my own.Am lookig for the fan name in the spec. list.


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

the hardware list says:
fansink for p4 478pin MPGA CPU till.
Is this what you want?


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

I think i have to log out now.please post your reply.
will you guys be available this time tomorrow.
if not post a suitable time.


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 9, 2004)

To me u don't really have a problem except an anoying fan ..But I would suggest getting a temp monitor like MBM 5 to monitor your cpu and ambient temps....it will sit down in ur system tray by the time on ur monitor...

http://mbm.livewiredev.com/


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 10, 2004)

Got MBM 5.What should be the ideal settings?As soon as I installed it the set off the alarm for the temp going to 88 c whereas the default was 70


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 10, 2004)

*High Alert*

i got MBM 5.IS this okay:
Sensor  current        low              high       avg
FAN 1 :   5192,           0  ,       337500   ,  62759
What should be the ideal RPM?
What should be the CPU temp setting?
Its getting more confusing.
please help


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 10, 2004)

Thats too hot, ur heatsink and fan combo is probably not seated properly on ur CPU...

Who ever built ur computer needs to reseat this since u don't feel comfortable doing it yourself...


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 10, 2004)

What about the rest of the ques?


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 10, 2004)

MBM5 is detecting one fans RPM at 5192..Thats ok .. Ur ideal rpm's is what ever it takes to give u the lowest temp...since u don't have a fan control and the rpm's are controled in bios prolly..U have no control over that....

U can only control the temp to ur cpu by the voltage being suplied to the cpu or the usage(full 100% usage would be highest temp)

The MBM5 controls only when u want an alarm to go off,. u cant control ur rpm's or ur temps with that monitor....it's just a monitor

U REALLY NEED TO GET THAT TEMP UNDER CONTRL BY RESEATING THAT HEATSINK ON TOP OF UR CPU.....

Did u go to the MBM5 site to see if ur mobo is suported, them rpm's aren't right.....http://mbm.livewiredev.com/


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes my mobo MICROSTAR INT model:6524 is in the list.then why is the rpm   .for a 'normal' CPU what is the ideal RPM and what is the highest RPM.

I also noticed the voltage oscillates betwn 1.680 and 1.696.

will reseating the heatsink properly solve the prob or is it just a hunch


----------



## Computer Man5 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey. Never heard the CPU make noise?   Get a infrared temperature reader and check the temp of the cpu  and the heatsink and also the CPu fan. You might want to check the bios also for any incorrect fan settings.

Good Luck


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 12, 2004)

Reseating that heatsink /fan is the only thing I can think of to bring down that 88c temp.....No amount of rpm's is going to help that.....Ur at 5192 and that is at the high end of the rpm of a fan ...I run mine around 4500rpm to keep my cpu around 45c..I also have a fan controller and my fan will run from 2500 to 6000......there is no normal or ideal rpm for a fan...


Ur voltage is fine..all my voltages run up and down just a litttle...


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 12, 2004)

how do i check the bios and what am i supoosed to look for?
possible remedy also would be appreciated


----------



## Praetor (Oct 12, 2004)

> Praetor: If its not the CPU what could it be?


The fan?



> If the increse in RPM due to over-heating is the cause of the 'noise' then why does it occur even at times when the PC is idle?


Because they dont just "not increase temps"



> How do I change the avg temp setting?


Air conditioning, case fans etc



> Will CPU Z tell me the name of my fan.


Nothing on the planet other than the sticker on the fan, will tell you



> I not comfortable with the idea of taking apart the CPU on my own.Am lookig for the fan name in the spec. list.


You dont have to. The sticker should be readable without taking it apart.



> Thats too hot, ur heatsink and fan combo is probably not seated properly on ur CPU...


What he listed was the alarm temp - NOT the current temp.



> U REALLY NEED TO GET THAT TEMP UNDER CONTRL BY RESEATING THAT HEATSINK ON TOP OF UR CPU.....


NO HE DOESNT. With intel systems, if the HSF isnt properly seated it'll damn near rattle off



> Reseating that heatsink /fan is the only thing I can think of to bring down that 88c temp


ITS NOT AT THAT TEMP! 



> how do I check the bios and what am I supoosed to look for?
> possible remedy also would be appreciated


1. What is the CPU temp?
2. IS it a fan thats making the noise?
3. IF so, WHAT fan?


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for replying Praetor.

The temp i posted(88 c) is the actual temp of the cpu as shown by MBM5.
I am now cent % confirmed that its the fan making the noise.
Please also go through the RPMs posted as its quite confusing.
I will see if i can locate the sticker of the fan.

Please reply soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 16, 2004)

Vaibhave said:
			
		

> The temp I posted(88 c) is the actual temp of the cpu as shown by MBM5.


Well what you said was....


			
				Vaibhav said:
			
		

> As soon as I installed it the set off the alarm for the temp going to 88 c whereas the default was 70


Which means that the alarm temp (initialy 70), was changed to 88  A minor case of mis-com 



> I am now cent % confirmed that its the fan making the noise.
> Please also go through the RPMs posted as its quite confusing.
> I will see if I can locate the sticker of the fan.


Well the solution to that would be fairly simple  Here's a nice quiet and cheap new HSF: http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=35-151-114&depa=1


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 17, 2004)

Hye

I located the sticker on the fan.It says 
Enhance Elec Co Ltd.
Model No :SFX -2015 A

I also saw a Cooler Fan on the motherboard.Is the problem due to the Cooler Fan or the fan which is visible from the back(specs above).

The link you provided which replace which of the fans?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 17, 2004)

> I located the sticker on the fan.


Seems like a stock fan 



> Is the problem due to the Cooler Fan or the fan which is visible from the back(specs above).


Use your finger to stop one of them from spinning ... does it still make noise? Odds are its not the smaller fan (called the chipset/northbridge cooler)



> The link you provided which replace which of the fans?


The bigger one.


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 17, 2004)

Whats a stock fan?

Right now MBM5 set off the alarm for RPM going to 0.Is this normal?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 17, 2004)

> Whats a stock fan?


The fan that comes default (i.e., stock)



> Right now MBM5 set off the alarm for RPM going to 0.Is this normal?


Depends on what connectors you have plugged into where


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 17, 2004)

I tried using the HELP menu but dont know what to do.
Could you pleaseeeeeee tell me what to connect where?
MBM has about 10 fan sensors.It shows two sensors to be connected-W83697HF1 & 2.Lots of choices for voltage and temp settins also.


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 17, 2004)

I tried using the HELP menu but dont know what to do.
Could you pleaseeeeeee tell me what to connect where?  
MBM has about 10 fan sensors.It shows two sensors to be connected-W83697HF1 & 2.Lots of choices for voltage and temp settins also.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 19, 2004)

> Could you pleaseeeeeee tell me what to connect where


It doesnt really matter.


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 19, 2004)

Why?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

If its plugged in and it works ... where its plugged in shouldnt matter much


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 21, 2004)

i have an obsolete 386 PC which my dad used.Can i use its fan?Does anyone know how much 386 is worth right now(non-working).


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

1. It shouldnt have/need a fan
2. if it has one, its not sufficient
3. Its so much simpler and less convoluted to just get a new fan even though you say the fan works fine so you dont need a new fan
4. Its worth $400 -- you'd have to pay me $400 to take it  off you.


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 25, 2004)

All right i will buy a new fan.

By the way does anyone know the cause of the problem and if its repairable 

About the 386 ,I would rather throw it in the junkyard


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 29, 2004)

Why does everyone when back out when it turns to the cause of the prob


----------



## Praetor (Oct 29, 2004)

> does everyone when back out when it turns to the cause of the prob


Because we are here voluntarily -- not to specifically help you ... and we've all got real things to do too


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 30, 2004)

or no one knows


----------



## Praetor (Oct 30, 2004)

> or no one knows


Or some of us know and
a. Dont respond because of the attitude or
b. We have real jobs to do to pay rent and food and stuff
Getting uppity about stuff isnt gonna get you an answer


----------

